# Sproing Reverb Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (May 14, 2022)




----------



## peccary (May 14, 2022)

I think it needs a bigger knob....


----------



## music6000 (May 14, 2022)

peccary said:


> I think it needs a bigger knob....


I'm Happy with the Knob I have, *Members *can compensate with THIS bigger Knob if they wish!!!


----------



## Feral Feline (May 15, 2022)

Much better to have a big round knob than a puny pointy chicken-pecker ... knob.


----------

